# Tricolor astrex



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I really hate c-genes... :lol: No, I'm really not good at it, 
so maybe you can help me..

Mother: Colorpoint astrex
Father: Colorpoint tricolor

And here she is...


















And when she was younger;


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Were you commenting about the overall lightness of this mousie? Some combos of c dilutes do result in very little color or none at all. I have a LOT of BEW's currently from trying to breed yellow and red tris.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe some agouti (cinnamon) hidden under the c-dilutes? Reverted back by the splashed gene it may give a reddish/brownish tinge?


----------



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

lol sorry its off subject, but it looks like she has a perm  I think she has lovely color personally


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

hmmm, im not sure. very pretty though


----------

